# VISA for AUSTRALIA ......SPOUSE MEDICAL PROBLEMS



## APCO55 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi. 
Please if someone can tell me if my spouse VISA to Australia can be refused on MEDICAL grounds . My wife is prone to slight lung sensitivity and I suspect maybe a bit asthmatic...The doctor is TESTING her for over two months now ( X-rays, CT-scan, BIOPSY & numerous blood tests. Apart from the above conditions the doctor found that's ALL is NORMAL …..The medical OK report was lodged already with the AU Embassy but for some reasons they're not happy with it. 
What can be done to solve the dilemma ??

Looking forward 2 hear from somebody


----------

